# Popcorn :)



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is popcorn she is 6 weeks old and I got him on Saturday.

By the way this is my photobucket account you are welcome to look around but there isnt much on it. Those are all the Popcorn photos I have. There will be more!!

http://s1018.photobucket.com/albums/af309/Gracieee1/?action=view&current=sb002.jpg



xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cute hamster  did you get a decent cage in the end? I see its a Savic one, so can't be too bad.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

It's a Peggy metro so needs to be enlagred but it'll do for now... I think she's attaching a bin cage to it.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What a gorgeous hamster


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

You copied my name


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> It's a Peggy metro so needs to be enlagred but it'll do for now... I think she's attaching a bin cage to it.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Sausage was ok with his peggy metro at first... but then i needed to buy more toys and there was no room!!

Its easy enough to make a bin cage, if you don't have other pets gracie then you can just leave the lid off and have the tubes going down into it (as long as its deep enough so that popcorn can't climb out!!)


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> You copied my name


Oh damn!
Im really sorry  
I honestly didnt realise!
x


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Oh damn!
> Im really sorry
> I honestly didnt realise!
> x


Oft well,
=]


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Sausage was ok with his peggy metro at first... but then i needed to buy more toys and there was no room!!
> 
> Its easy enough to make a bin cage, if you don't have other pets gracie then you can just leave the lid off and have the tubes going down into it (as long as its deep enough so that popcorn can't climb out!!)


Yh I have a JRT and a tortiose although she doesnt come in till winter.
I'm probs going to town anyways to how much does a big bin-ish type thing cost?
Im thinking £5 but i could be wrong 
ut:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Depends how big you get it to be honest, you can get really tall ones but unless you're gonna utlise the space upwards with shelves etc it's not really worth it. I;d say go for one about a foot tall thats long and wide 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Yh I have a JRT and a tortiose although she doesnt come in till winter.
> I'm probs going to town anyways to how much does a big bin-ish type thing cost?
> Im thinking £5 but i could be wrong
> ut:


Mine was 15 pounds from staples cos I wanted to get a big one so he has lots of space 

It was more than i thought it would be but i think its worth it. the cheaper ones tend to be shaped on the inside so they dont have that much floor space (if that makes sense lol) whilst the really useful boxes in staples are rectangular 

Sorry if im being stupid but whats a JRT? And i doubt ur tortoise will eat popcorn


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

JRT = Jack Russell Terrier 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> JRT = Jack Russell Terrier
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I knew that... lol I don't know anything about dogs D:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> Oft well,
> =]


Your popcorn looks just like my Blackie


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Your popcorn looks just like my Blackie


Naww 
Yeah my mistake i should of said Jack russell terrier. force of habit. :/
Uh huh I know what you mean about the whole smaller floor space thing, do they go in at the corners or something?

xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Naww
> Yeah my mistake i should of said Jack russell terrier. force of habit. :/
> Uh huh I know what you mean about the whole smaller floor space thing, do they go in at the corners or something?
> 
> xx


Yeah sort of, they are a weird shape and curve in at the sides so u don't get enough space inside the box :S

Do you have floor space next to your desk to put a bin cage if u make one? Or it could go underneath I suppose?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That hammie is so cute, is popcorn a boy or a girl?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> That hammie is so cute, is popcorn a boy or a girl?


YAY your back online 
i missed you so much :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> YAY your back online
> i missed you so much :lol::lol::lol:


Can you belive the oh and the kids wanted feeding, I only cooked yesterday and they want to be fed again, its eating into my forum time lol.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Can you belive the oh and the kids wanted feeding, I only cooked yesterday and they want to be fed again, its eating into my forum time lol.


they'll just not have to eat... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

shes a ickle girly. 


I might clear my whole desk and move everything. that way ill have room for a bin cage and an rotastak yellow pod thing.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gracieee! said:


> shes a ickle girly.
> 
> 
> I might clear my whole desk and move everything. that way ill have room for a bin cage and an rotastak yellow pod thing.


Uh oh, its happening, this is how it starts "maybe I will just make the cage a little bit bigger", soon we will have "I saw this little hamster in [email protected] adoption section and nobody wanted it" then before you know it she will be trying to find space to put cage/hamster No6.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Uh oh, its happening, this is how it starts "maybe I will just make the cage a little bit bigger", soon we will have "I saw this little hamster in [email protected] adoption section and nobody wanted it" then before you know it she will be trying to find space to put cage/hamster No6.


there was a litter of chinese dwarfs in [email protected] adoption bit today... they were only 5 weeks old... i want one


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

....but TDM .... your saying it like its a bbbbbaaaddd tttthing?!?!?!

Lol jks. I would love to, maybe one day when I live by myself
:wink5:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> there was a litter of chinese dwarfs in [email protected] adoption bit today... they were only 5 weeks old... i want one


uh oh only 5 weeks , were they all still together ???


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> uh oh only 5 weeks , were they all still together ???


haha well they were at [email protected] so i'll let you make your own mind up on that one  :laugh:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> haha well they were at [email protected] so i'll let you make your own mind up on that one  :laugh:


now then srhdufe, stay welllllllll clear of them !!!!

its likely if they are all still together that the female will be pregnant, if not then they will be soon ! 
god this makes me sooooo mad........ 
wish i could go and collect the lot of them but mum has now put a ban on me until the garage is sorted out lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

good thing your all the way down there then


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Hehe im gunna start picking popcorn up tommorow. I only got her on saturday 
and she now take things from my hands now which i am very happy about
Any suggestions on how to go about doing it ?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> good thing your all the way down there then


yeh thats very true. im surprised [email protected] in swansea hasnt been closed down yet with all the bad things i tell the customers that come into my pet shop lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gracieee! said:


> Hehe im gunna start picking popcorn up tommorow. I only got her on saturday
> and she now take things from my hands now which i am very happy about
> Any suggestions on how to go about doing it ?


Sit down when holding her, incase she's frightened and jumps. Its best to sit on a big bed, or in the bath or something. Talk to her quietly, and just try and let her run all over your hands to get her used to your smell.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When I first hold hammies I always encourage them to stand on something which I then take out of the cage, they seem to feel less threatened that way. Xander was incredibly timid when I got him a few weeks ago, I let him climb into a box then sat down with the box and let him climb out of that onto me, its only been a couple of weeks and he already rushes to the cage door when he hears or sees me and as soon as I open the door he climbs straight onto my hand, he is so tame now. I have done that with all my hammies.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> When I first hold hammies I always encourage them to stand on something which I then take out of the cage, they seem to feel less threatened that way. Xander was incredibly timid when I got him a few weeks ago, I let him climb into a box then sat down with the box and let him climb out of that onto me, its only been a couple of weeks and he already rushes to the cage door when he hears or sees me and as soon as I open the door he climbs straight onto my hand, he is so tame now. I have done that with all my hammies.


I do that too....
Though Rosie will not let me even go near her 

You can tame her if you like


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I do that too....
> Though Rosie will not let me even go near her
> 
> You can tame her if you like


Are you trying to pick her up or letting her walk onto you?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Are you trying to pick her up or letting her walk onto you?


getting her into a loo roll thing and then letting her come onto me...
I tried tipping her out onto me too but she just shouts at me


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

when i want to get sausage out... i entice him out with a piece of food :blushing:

does that make me a bad owner lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> when i want to get sausage out... i entice him out with a piece of food :blushing:
> 
> does that make me a bad owner lol


Hey it workswith my kids.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hey it workswith my kids.


Lol... I had a sneaky feeling you kept your children in hamster heavens!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Lol... I had a sneaky feeling you kept your children in hamster heavens!!


No they are in really big metal bin cages without lids, I think they are called skips


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> No they are in really big metal bin cages without lids, I think they are called skips


Lolll you cruel mother


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Lolll you cruel mother


Hey I resent that, I'm not cruel to the animals, just the kids


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hey I resent that, I'm not cruel to the animals, just the kids


Your poor animals live in shoeboxes though...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Your poor animals live in shoeboxes though...


Actually its just the one shoebox,and its not true what you read about Syrians fighting, if you jam them in tight enough they don'f fight.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Actually its just the one shoebox,and its not true what you read about Syrians fighting, if you jam them in tight enough they don'f fight.


Oh good, that's alright then


----------

